

Market rewards execution, not ideas - Fant
http://aaronschiff.net/2013/10/must-fail-harder/

======
deepak56
This whole trend of 'Must.Fail.Harder' (the page tag) looks very nice in
almost all motivational posts. It misses a very important point though.
Success moves you one step forward, failure keeps you at the same step. Sure,
now you know more about that particular step, but really you are not "saving
cost and time". Should failure be looked as a disaster? Of course not, learn
from it and move forward. But let us not act as if failing was the best thing
that could happen. The best case scenario was Winning!

